# New You Tube show of how we teach scraping



## Richard King 2 (Mar 14, 2020)

I hope this doesn't offend some of you who think I am tooting my own horn.  But it describes how I have been teaching scraping for my career.  I have now passed on my classes in Europe to 2 other experts taught to rebuild machines by their Father too.








						New You Tube - Scraping  in Europe by my proteges
					

I just received this from my Austrian friends, students and now my legacy to teach scraping in Europe Stefan Lüftinger and his brother Franz who own MASCHRATUR OG . In cooperation with BIAX. It was filmed during my last class in Austria last October 2019. I am still teaching in the States with...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## craptain (Mar 14, 2020)

Richard, I think you have earned the right to toot your own horn. Passing along your skills is a worthwhile gift to the future. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 15, 2020)

I look forward to watching the video


----------



## middle.road (Mar 15, 2020)

I know what I'll being queuing up for my bedtime watching after Honey falls asleep.
Only problem with earbuds is when a high pitched tool is fired up...


----------

